# Tiger snake seized at Rosebud



## herptrader (Nov 23, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-18-2009
*Source:* Mornington Peninsular Leader

ROSEBUD snake catcher Terry Cook has caught his first reptile for the season.

The 1m tiger snake was sunbaking on the golf course at the Village Glen retirement centre, within metres of the restaurant.







*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 24, 2009)

Was that a chinese restaurant?? I don't get the link? :lol:


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 24, 2009)

hehehhe little porker.


----------

